# Was sind eure unvollendeten Spiele, die ihr nie beendet habt?



## The Bang (26. August 2013)

Ich fange mal an Final Fantasy 8 bei Artemisia bin ich in der 4 Phase ums Verrecken nicht mehr weitergekommen Apokalypse hat mich immer aus den Latschen gehauen.

Leider hatte ich auch keine lust ein Neues Save Game zu laden, weil ich versäumt hatte, meine Waffen und anderen dinge zu verbessern. 

Morrowind The Elder Scrolls III, weil ich irgendwann die Übersicht verloren habe und trotzdem alle Addons gekauft habe und installiert habe :0 

World of Warcraft Ich hab seit 7 Jahren immer noch nicht alle Instanzen durch ^^

Age of Conan, weil ich irgendwann allein war und niemand auffindbar war für Instanzen

Aion weil mir das gegrinde beim leveln schon auf den ...... ging


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2013)

Bei mir war es lange Zeit Final Fantasy VII.

Damals auf der PS1 gezockt wie wahnsinnig, top ausgerüstet, richtig gut unterwegs gewesen, voll viel Kram gehabt und entdeckt, so Mitte CD2.
Dann wollte ich einem Klassenkameraden mein Savegame kopieren, war aber so dämlich das ich den Inhalt von seiner Memory Card auf meine kopiert habe, anstatt andersrum. Da war ich dann so frustriert das ich das Spiel nie wieder angefasst habe und es geriet in Vergessenheit... ^^


Etwa 10 Jahre später is mir das wieder eingefallen und ich habe es mir für den PC runtergeladen. Damals unter dem guten Vista kam dann, nachdem ich etwa genauso weit war wie damals dann ab einer bestimmten Stelle (FF7.exe funktioniert nicht mehr". Völlig grundlos, nicht zu beheben. Neu installiert, aber genau das selbe... (Jaja ich weiß, es gab es damals aber nirgendwo mehr zu kaufen, daher hab ich es aus dem Netz gezogen... ^^ )

Wieder ein paar Jahre später, noch gar icht so lange her hab ich eine andere Version gehabt und unter Win7 einfach nochmal probiert und konnte es ohne Probleme beenden.

Für mich damals sowie heute einfach eines der grandiosesten und packendsten Spiele die es jemals gegeben hat.


Und was kam etwa einen Monat später völlig überraschend? Die neu aufpolierte Version mit (angeblich) verbesserter Grafik, online Cloud-Speichersystem (trololol Cloud-Speicher) einfach wieder so zum kaufen ^^

Hab ich mir natürlich zugelegt, aber noch nie angerührt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. August 2013)

Ganz spontan FF8. Ich habe das Spiel 5 mal angefangen. Es liegt ein Fluch auf dem Spiel. Ich hatte sogar auf einem Spielstand 3 chars auf 99 vor der ersten CD.


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2013)

Den Klassiker: Half-Life..... wobei ich HL2 durch gespiel habe.
FF8 auch zwei mal angefangen. FF8 ist auch irgendwie wie soll ich es sagen... Mist?!
FF10 irgendwan keine Lust mehr gehabt wegen Ultima Waffen.
FF13 auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr gehabt. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Aun (26. August 2013)

weil ff nach 7 resp. 8 einfach nur ätzen wurde ^^

atm saints row 4. anfangsmission zuende. und null bock auf den anderen trash


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> FF13 auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr gehabt. Warum auch immer.



Eventuell weil eigentlich alle Teile nach 8, spätestens ab Teil 10 totaler Mist waren?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. August 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Eventuell weil eigentlich alle Teile nach 8, spätestens ab Teil 10 totaler Mist waren?



Ich fand FF 9 eigentlich richtig gut (mir hatte der Humor dort gefallen). 

Es war auf jedenfall um Welten besser als FF 8, dessen Story und Charaktere einfach nur zum Ausreisen waren und wo ich nicht verstehe, wieso es soviele gibt, die Teil 8 so toll fanden.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. August 2013)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ich fand FF 9 eigentlich richtig gut (mir hatte der Humor dort gefallen).
> 
> Es war auf jedenfall um Welten besser als FF 8, dessen Story und Charaktere einfach nur zum Ausreisen waren und wo ich nicht verstehe, wieso es soviele gibt, die Teil 8 so toll fanden.



ditto,zumal es total stumpfsinnig für ein rpg ist ein lvlsystem zu entwickeln, bei dem man auf lvl 1 am stärksten ist. wobei das draw system nicht grad blöd war.

ich hab es damals mit meinen 6 jahren nicht geschafft die schlümpfe fürs snes durchzuspielen^^


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2013)

Jurassic Park für SNES. Einige male begonnen aber nie richtig verstanden was ich eigentlich tun muss.

Dreamfall - the longest journey für PC. Da kam eine stelle an der man sich an einem Troll oder so vorbei schleichen musste und zusätzlich so runen richtig stellen.
Red Faction für PC. kein autosave -> irgendwann nach ein paar stunden mal gestorben und ziemlich zu beginn des spiels wieder eingestiegen.


----------



## Naviesh (27. August 2013)

Bei FF8 sollte man das leveln ( Kämpfe ) vermeiden, bis man die Boni bekommt ( Stärke-Bonus ), dann lohnt sich das Leveln. Denn nur dann besteht die Chance alle Werte auf 255 zu bekommen. Auf CD 1 mit Lv 99 zu beenden gibt später massive Probleme beim Endkampf 

FF8 fand ich vom Kampfsystem und der Inszenierung der Kämpfe mit Abstand am besten von 7-9. Aber die Geschichte war totlangweilig. FF7 ist und bleibt da unerreicht. Bestes RPG seit langem. Vor kurzem habe ich beide Teile noch mal durchgespielt, nachdem ich es beim PSN-Store runter geladen hatte.

Mein Spiel, dass ich noch nicht beendet habe ist Red Dead Redemption. Aber ich werde es bald von neuem anfangen und dann wirklich durchzocken.


----------



## Konov (27. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Jurassic Park für SNES. Einige male begonnen aber nie richtig verstanden was ich eigentlich tun muss.



Da schließe ich mich an. Die Raptoren haben mich immer gefleddert und das mit den Karten hab ich net verstanden.

Half Life 1 hab ich die Xen Welt net betreten, kurz vorher immer irgendwo abgenippelt

Skyrim, neuestes Beispiel, aus Eintönigkeit irgendwo mitten drin ausgemacht. Leider, da es viel potential hatte


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2013)

So...Fazit nach 20 Stunden Saints Row 4:

36 von 50 möglichen Erfolgen
ALLE Missionen und Nebenmissionen
100% der Simulation gehackt

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch die restlichen 100 Datenfragmente und paar Audio Logs finden, das Spiel hat sich aber sowas von gelohnt zu spielen!

Ach shit...das ist nicht der "Was spielt ihr gerade" 
Vergesst es...hab SR4 durch, das passt dann nicht rein.


----------



## shadow24 (27. August 2013)

also normaleweise bin ich ein ruhiger typ,auch beim zocken,aber das normale super mario brothers auf ps3 hab ich irgendwann sicherheitshalber aufgehört zu spielen,nachdem mich drei kräftige männer davon abhalten mussten die ps3 aus dem fenster zu schmeissen,nachdem ich irgendein sch... level zum gefühlten 850ten male neu starten musste...

desweiteren habe ich irgendwann den ego-shooter space marines aufgehört zu spielen nachdem ich irgendwo zum ende des spiels hängen blieb und feststellte das ich irgendwie gar keine lust hatte mich da gross anzustrengen weil das spiel irgendwie zu einfach gestrickt war.leider hatte ich mir das ganz anders vorgestellt...  

und star wars mit starkiller hatte ich zuerst auf pc und bin am szenario mit dem imperialen sternenzerstörer, den man vom himmel holen musste, an der steuerung verzweifelt...später die ps3-version war viel einfacher zu spielen.da hab ich es dann auch geschafft...


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2013)

jetzt aber, einen hab ich noch!
Snake (Nokia) -> beendet ist das Spiel ja erst dann, wenn sich die schlange auf Grund platzmangels in den schwanz beisst.
alles andere ist nur high score.


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2013)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ich fand FF 9 eigentlich richtig gut (mir hatte der Humor dort gefallen).
> 
> Es war auf jedenfall um Welten besser als FF 8, dessen Story und Charaktere einfach nur zum Ausreisen waren und wo ich nicht verstehe, wieso es soviele gibt, die Teil 8 so toll fanden.



Ich fand FF8 *und* FF9 gut. 

FF8 war mein erster Teil der Serie und wird mir immer positiv in Erinnerung bleiben. Wobei die Hauptcharaktere wirklich ätzend waren. Rinoa hätte ich nach kurzer Zeit am liebsten erwürgt. Dafür fand ich das Kampfsystem echt klasse und die Waffen-Upgrades waren auch sehr interessant gestaltet. 
Gut gefallen hat mir auch das Limit-System, sehr vielfältig und beim einen oder anderen Charakter auch durchaus anspruchsvoll.

FF9 mochte ich auch. Die mittelalterliche Gestaltung fand ich besonders klasse, sie hob sich angenehm vom Vorgänger ab. Auch hier waren die Charaktere teilweise relativ nervig, aber es hielt sich in Grenzen. Die Story und die vielen Nebenquests (Chocobo-Schatzsuche, Kartenspiel) haben mich lange gut unterhalten. 
Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Teil so unbeliebt ist.

@Topic:

- Final Fantasy XII
- Final Fantasy XIII
- Shadow Hearts III
- Darksiders II


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. August 2013)

So mal in meinen Pc geschaut für Inspiration.

GTA 4 ist der einzige Teil den ich durch habe. Alle anderen nur 1/2 oder 3/4.

Mass Effekt 3 habe ich nach 10 Minuten abgebrochen.

Heros of Might and Magic (alle Teile) richtig viel gespielt, aber nie den Storymodus.

Age of Empires 2, das selbe.

Borderlands 2.

BioShock (alle Teile).

Battlefield 3.




Zu FinalFantasy-> Ich hab mit FF9 angefangen (hatte ja nie ne Playstation früher), perfektioniert Yadis besiegt. Dannach FF7, mit (fast) allen Geheimnissen. FF10 zusammen mit nem Freund, sowie FF12. Und noch FF13. Was FF8 angeht, ich hatte auf 2 Spielständen der PS Version einen Videoladefehler der das Spiel aufhing. Ein PS Spielstand ist mit sammt der PS einfach verschwunden (jap, meine PS1 ist verschollen, bis heute) Die PC Spielstände sind jeweils beim neu aufsetzen des PCs verloren gegangen. Aktuell habe ich noch einen Spielstand von der PS3 Version, den ich bei Zeiten mal weiter spielen müsste.

Mein persönliches FF Ranking: FF7>FF9>>FF10>FF13>FF12  (FF8 müsste zwischen 9 und 10 kommen, aber ich hab es ja noch nicht durch) (Die Teile vor 7 sowie die FF10-2 und Onlineteile lass ich mal aussen vor)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2013)

Bioshock alle Teile

Dark Souls / Demon Souls

GTA 4

TWD

Dead Space 1-3

und noch viele viele mehr, die mir nicht mehr einfallen. Ich wende mich irgendwie Games mehr und mehr ab. Mh.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2013)

Super Mario Bros. für die NES 

Narf, wieso hab ich meine NES verkauft!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. August 2013)

Lands of Lore - Götterdämmerung. Bin irgendwann nicht mehr weitergekommen. Heute würde ich das gern nochmal versuchen, aber das Spiel läuft schon seit WinXP nicht mehr. -.-

Floyd. Wurde irgendwann langweilig.

Botanicula. Könnte ich eigentlich mal beenden.

Pokémon Black Edition. Scheitere an der Arena.

AION. Zu viel nerviges (open) PVP.

Rift. Zu viele nervige Events, die mich vom Questen abhalten.

HDRO. Zu viel nerviges Roleplay.


----------



## Tikume (28. August 2013)

Früher war es eigenlich eher die Ausnahme ein Spiel durchzuspielen.
Kid Ikarus am NES habe ich den Abspann nur gesehen weil es für die Level Codes gab.
Turrican bin ich nie über Level 2 hinaus gekommen.
Zelda 1 und 2 nie durch geschafft. Wobei damals auch das englisch noch eine echte Hürde war.
Sim City konnte man eh nicht durchspielen in dem Sinne.
Mega Man (weiis gar nicht ob 1 oder 2 aber glaube 2) habe ich glaube 3 Levels (bzw Bosse, man konnte da ja Wählen welchen man macht und bekam dann neue Fähigkeiten) geschafft.
Apidya war ein cooler Shooter bei dem ich es aber nicht mal geschafft habe die Demo durchzuspielen ... 

Man hat sich da aber auch nicht so die gedanken gemacht. Man hat die Spiele gezockt, aber das "durchspielen" wurde von niemandem als notwendig angesehen.

Ausnahme haben dann eigentlich ersr die Adventures gemacht. Monkey Island habe ich durchgespielt, bzw erstmal festgestellt dass Diskette 4 bei allen Leuten einen Schreib/Lesefehler hatte. Der Stress dann eine funktionierende Diskette zu orga ... erm .. kaufen ... 

Heutzutage ist es dann eher eine Zeitfrage. Als Kind fehlte die kohle, heute die Zeit.

Witcher 2 wollte ich noch unbedingt durchspielen. Irgendwann in Akt 3 habe ich aus irgendeinem grund mal ne Pause gemacht und nun wieder in die Story zu kommen ist irgendwie abschreckend.
Mass Effect 3 müsste ich nochmal durchspielen wegen der DLCs.

Was ich letztens tatsächlich mal am Stück durchgezogen habe war das neue Tomb Raider.

Und Saints Row 4 werde ich jetzt ganz sicher auch mit Genuß bis zum Ende spielen.


----------



## Konov (28. August 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mega Man (weiis gar nicht ob 1 oder 2 aber glaube 2) habe ich glaube 3 Levels (bzw Bosse, man konnte da ja Wählen welchen man macht und bekam dann neue Fähigkeiten) geschafft.



Mega Man war auch immer ein beinhartes spiel, solang ich mich daran erinnern kann.

Zelda hab ich übrigens auch nie durchgezockt


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Früher war es eigenlich eher die Ausnahme ein Spiel durchzuspielen.
> [...]
> Man hat sich da aber auch nicht so die gedanken gemacht. Man hat die Spiele gezockt, aber das "durchspielen" wurde von niemandem als notwendig angesehen.



Nanananana


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2013)

Ein Klassiker den ich nie durchgespielt hab: Gothic 3, irgendwann nach rund 60 Stunden Spielzeit wurde es auf einmal langweilig, dann hab ich was anderes gespielt und war dann nicht mehr in der Story. Habs letztens angefangen und wieder ca. 20 Stunden gespielt bis das nächste Knaller Xboxspiel dazwischenkam.  Gothic 3 ist brillant, man muss nur über die Bugs hinwegsehen, da gibts auch mittlerweile sehr gute Fanpatches.

Auf dem SNES hab ich auch einige Spiele nie durchgespielt, unter anderem Asterix und Obelix. Das Level mit den olympischen Disziplinen hat mir damals die Finger gebrochen, das wäre nur mit Autocontroller machbar gewesen. 

Dafür hab ich so Spiele wie Secret of Mana, Zelda 3 und Terranigma schon jeweils 3-4 Mal durchgespielt.


----------



## LarsW (28. August 2013)

Bei mir gibt es Games zu genüge.
Angefangen bei Gothic 1, über Little Big Planet, bishin zu Zelda für die Wii (wie generell die meißten Wii Spiele.Ist einfach nicht meine Konsole.).


----------



## odinxd (28. August 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Früher war es eigenlich eher die Ausnahme ein Spiel durchzuspielen.
> ...



Das sehe ich genau anders herum. Grade früher wo man wenig Geld hatte und die Auswahl an Spielen geringer war, grade da hat man sich doch viel mehr Zeit für ein Spiel genommen.

Auf meiner ersten Konsole hatte ich damals vielleicht 4 Spiele, habe diese aber immer zu 100% und auch mehrmals durchgespielt.

Auf dem ersten Handheld waren es mehr Spiele aber auch hier wurde jedes komplett durchgespielt.

Die ersten Pc Spiele auf dem ersten Pc ebenso.

Erst wo das Geld und die Auswahl mehr wurden, kamen mehr Spiele und jedes einzelne wurde unbedeutender... Heute zu Zeiten der Wegwerfpolitik, oder ich sag mal Spiele die eher in Quantität statt Qualität entwickelt werden, ist es eher ein Wunder wenn ich mal ein Game durchspiele... 

Natürlich liegt es auch am Titel selber in Verbindung mit dem persönlichen Geschmack... zum Beispiel spiele ich persönlich sämtliche Nintendo Spiele (Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong) immer zu 100%, auch heute noch . Und viele andere Spiele, größtenteils Sonderangebote oder Bundle-Titel aber auch sehr gut gewertete Spiele halten mich nur wenige Stunden.

Dann gibt es noch die vielen Free 2 Play Titel die mich kein Stück begeistern und nach wenigen Minuten wieder von der Platte fliegen...

Dieser Text soll nicht heißen das früher alles besser war, aber: Früher war alles besser


----------



## Tikume (28. August 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau anders herum. Grade früher wo man wenig Geld hatte und die Auswahl an Spielen geringer war, grade da hat man sich doch viel mehr Zeit für ein Spiel genommen.



Mehr Zeit genommen heisst dennoch nicht durchspielen 
Ich weiss ja nicht von welcher Konsole Du sprichst, aber Sachen wie Mega Man oder Metroid fand ich persönlich jetzt nicht so einfach dass das jeder durchgezockt hätte.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2013)

Metroid eigentlich schon bei Megaman kann ich das nachvollziehen. Dennoch würde ich hier nicht von einem selbst auf andere schließen.


----------



## odinxd (28. August 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mehr Zeit genommen heisst dennoch nicht durchspielen
> Ich weiss ja nicht von welcher Konsole Du sprichst, aber Sachen wie Mega Man oder Metroid fand ich persönlich jetzt nicht so einfach dass das jeder durchgezockt hätte.




Nein das nicht, kommt ja auch auf das Spiel an bzw. den Content.

Ich bezog mich jetzt auf den Snes, meine erste Konsole 
Beispiele:

Super Mario World habe ich ein paar mal durchgespielt mit allen Geheimnissen

Yoshis Island das mit Baby Mario ebenfalls ein paar mal durch gespielt, bei diesen ist der Content ja relativ okay. Nicht zu viel aber auch nicht zu wenig.

Mario Kart, gut hier gab es nicht viel zu erreichen, trotzdem saß man länger daran wie an anderen Titeln.

Mega Man hatte ich nur auf dem Gameboy da hast du recht da saß man lange vor aber man hatte fast nix anderes  deshalb finde ich grade früher war die Motivation ganz anders.

Heisst aber nicht das es heute nichts mehr gibt.

Eins zum Thema: Titan Quest habe ich sehr lange gedaddelt > 45 Stunden und habe es irgendwann nachgelassen 


&#8364; Donkey Kong Country 2: Oh man wie lange habe ich hier nach allen Münzen gesucht um an diesem Klubba vorbei zu kommen um den Geheimen Endboss zu finden


----------



## bkeleanor (28. August 2013)

Ich sehe das auch eher so wie Tikume.
vorallem die alten SNES spiele waren teils noch richtig schwer.
z.B. Star Wing schaffe ich heute noch nur den easy way. bei den anderen habe ich keine chance, den gehst du einmal drauf kannst du zwar weiter machen aber hast keine blaster mehr sondern nur noch den standard lowie schuss.


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> z.B. Star Wing schaffe ich heute noch nur den easy way.



Roll Roll Roll your boat ...


----------



## bkeleanor (28. August 2013)

Hehe...sollte ich mal machen die Knöpfe benutze ich so gut wie nie.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. August 2013)

Bei mir sinds zwei.


Zum einen "GTA 2", zich mal angefangen aber irgendwann zu nervenaufreibend^^


Dann noch "Drakensang" der erste Teil, da wurde das Spiel am Ende soo schwer, dass ich kein Bock mehr drauf hatte, obwohl es eigentlich Spaß gemacht hat. 
Aber nochmal anfangen, hatte ich nie Bock.


----------



## schneemaus (28. August 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> € Donkey Kong Country 2: Oh man wie lange habe ich hier nach allen Münzen gesucht um an diesem Klubba vorbei zu kommen um den Geheimen Endboss zu finden



Oooooooh ja 


BTT:
Da gibt's bei mir einige. Und auch eher die neuen Sachen, die mich einfach nicht so ewig lange begeistern - ich lass mich halt auch gerne schnell irgendwie ablenken und hab dann wenig Interesse an bestimmten Sachen, bis sie wieder aufkommen.

Bei mir z.B. Skyrim. Hab das lange, lange, lange, lange gespielt, aber nie durchgespielt. Hatte irgendwie mehr Interesse an Nebenquests, einfach durch die Landschaft reiten etc. Und irgendwann war das Interesse weg.

Und momentan (aber ich arbeite grade dran) Tomb Raider. Ewig gespielt, aber dann aufgehört, weil ich bei einem Boss nicht weiter kam. Hab dem mit der Shotgun weiß Gott wie viele Headshots verpasst und und und... Der ist einfach nicht gestorben. Dachte schon, das wär n Bug und ich müsste neu anfangen, hab das Interesse verloren. Jetzt hab ich rausgefunden... Man hat den im Nahkampf zu besiegen! Fuck Logic! Jedenfalls spiel ich da jetzt ab und an weiter, aber so RICHTIG das Interesse dran hab ich nicht mehr, ich will's halt einfach nur fertig kriegen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. August 2013)

Da ist es ja kürzer was ich durchgespielt habe... :S
Ich verlier "leider" immer sehr schnell das Interesse, bzw ich langweile mich schnell.

Daher ist ne Liste unmöglich...


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

auf dem C64.
mechwarrior.
im cave.
da isses abgestützt. nachden ich sehr viele türen geöffnet hatte - ohne zwischendurch zu speichen.
Hab leider nie wieder weiter versucht.

In meinen Erinnerungen das beste (oder eines davon) Spiel damals.


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2013)

Lands of Lore - Götterdämmerung: Sobald man da in den Dschungel kam (also aus der Anfangshöhle raus), hab ich irgendwie immer das Interesse verloren. Hab mir aber vorgenommen, das irgendwann mal noch durchzuspielen.

The Incredible Toon Machine: Kurz vor Ende, vermutlich so im 3. letzten Level oder so, kam ich einfach nie weiter. Ich hab das Spiel auch nach mehreren Jahren mehrmals nochmal installiert und kam immer nur bis zu dem Punkt...

The Witcher: Keine Ahnung warum das alle Leute so gut finden. Ich habs gespielt, nach nem Wochenende wieder weggelegt, dann mehrmals an verschiedenen Wochenenden wieder ausgegraben und weitergespielt und danach immer wieder weggelegt. Ich find das Kampfsystem einfach nur grauenhaft und mit dem Charakter kann ich irgendwie auch nichts anfangen...

Gothic 3 - Addon: Eigentlich find ich das gar nicht so schlecht, aber nachdem ich im Internet ausschliesslich Negatives von allen möglichen Leuten gelesen habe, die ich gar nicht kenne -.- ist mir irgendwie die Lust vergangen. Immer wenn ich in dem Spiel weiterspiele denk ich mir "Hey, so schlecht ist das gar nicht, eigentlich gefällts mir irgendwie." und dann plötzlich schiessen mir all die negativen Aussagen der Leute durch den Kopf und ich verlier total die Lust...sonst hab ich mich noch nie bei nem Spiel von fremden Aussagen beeinflussen lassen, aber bei dem Spiel irgendwie schon...seltsam...

FF13-2: Nachdem alles nach FFX einfach nur Schrott war und ich mich bis heute frage, warum ich die FF-Teile trotzdem gekauft hab, obwohl ich wusste, dass sie saumässig schlecht sind und ich mich dabei sogar bis zum Ende durchgequält hab, hab ich dann doch noch FF13-2 gekauft, weil ein Freund meinte, es sei um Längen besser als FF13 (was auch nicht wirklich schwer ist...). Tjo, habs gekauft, als es bei mir ankam, hatte ich keine Zeit dazu, dann bin ich umgezogen, dabei hab ich meinen Fernseher verschrottet und heute liegts noch in Originalverpackung im Schrank, weil ich keinen Fernseher mehr hab und mir wohl in absehbarer Zeit auch keinen zulegen werd. Da fällt mir auf...vermutlich könnt man die PS3 auch an nen PC-Bildschirm anschliessen...muss ich mal ausprobieren.

******

Ugh: Da kam ich schon im 2. Level nie mehr weiter. Ich hab das Gefühl, das Spiel hat gar nicht mehr als 2 Levels...da gehts irgendwann einfach nicht mehr weiter -.-


GTA 4 - Gay Toni Addon: Nachdem GTA 4 so saumässig schlecht war, hatt ich zuerst mal überhaupt keine Lust mehr auf die Addons. Die hatte ich allerdings aus einem mir völlig unerklärbaren Grund, kostenlos von Steam erhalten, obwohl ich ursprünglich nur die Hauptversion gekauft hatte. Also rang ich mich dann irgendwann doch noch dazu durch, die Addons zu spielen. Das Rocker-Addon war noch lustig, aber bei Gay Toni verging mir dann irgendwann die Lust. Eigentlich ist es gar nicht so schlecht, aber irgendwie fehlt einfach das gewisse Etwas.

Shadowrun auf der SNES: Das Spiel hat zwei grobe Bugs und egal wie oft ich das spiele (mittlerweile 8 erfolglose Anläufe), ich laufe immer entweder in den einen oder anderen Bug. Danach kann man das Spiel nicht mehr weiterspielen, weil gewisse Aufzüge einfach nicht aufgehen. Ich hab das ganze Internet nach Lösungen durchforstet, aber es gibt keine. Das sind einfach Bugs und wenn man die hat, hat man Pech. Das Tragische dabei ist, dass die Bugs kurz vor Schluss auftauchen...

Drakensang: Hatte da irgendwann nen lustigen Bug, mit dem ich nicht mehr zwischen Gebieten wechseln konnte. Seither hatt ich keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel...



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ganz spontan FF8. Ich habe das Spiel 5 mal angefangen. Es liegt ein Fluch auf dem Spiel. Ich hatte sogar auf einem Spielstand 3 chars auf 99 vor der ersten CD.


Dabei ist CD 4 eigentlich recht kurz, da erstaunts mich, dass Du das nie zu Ende gespielt hast...



eMJay schrieb:


> Den Klassiker: Half-Life..... wobei ich HL2 durch gespiel habe.


Hahaha, stimmt, so ists bei mir auch. HL2 hab ich sogar inklusive aller Addons durchgespielt. Selbst bei HL1 hab ich damals so viel Zeit im Multiplayer verbracht, dass es ein Wunder ist, dass ich das Single-Player nie durchgespielt hab...
FF8 auch zwei mal angefangen. FF8 ist auch irgendwie wie soll ich es sagen... Mist?!
FF10 irgendwan keine Lust mehr gehabt wegen Ultima Waffen.
FF13 auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr gehabt. Warum auch immer.
[/QUOTE]





Aun schrieb:


> weil ff nach 7 resp. 8 einfach nur ätzen wurde ^^





ego1899 schrieb:


> Eventuell weil eigentlich alle Teile nach 8, spätestens ab Teil 10 totaler Mist waren?





Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ich fand FF 9 eigentlich richtig gut (mir hatte der Humor dort gefallen).
> 
> Es war auf jedenfall um Welten besser als FF 8, dessen Story und Charaktere einfach nur zum Ausreisen waren und wo ich nicht verstehe, wieso es soviele gibt, die Teil 8 so toll fanden.


Also ich fand alle Spiele von FF7-10 (und auch die älteren Teile) sehr gut. FF7 hat eine der besten Geschichten, die ich je in nem Spiel gesehn hab (ev sogar DIE beste Geschichte). Warum Ihr die Charakter von FF8 nicht mögt, versteh ich nicht. Ich fand die alle super! Naja, abgesehn von Selphie, die nervt einfach nur. Ausserdem hat mir die Geschichte da auch recht gut gefallen. Anfangs kommts recht gut rüber, dass man in erster Linie Söldner ist, zwischenzeitig hat man die halbe Welt gegen sich und spätestens ab dem Raketenstart zum All will man einfach nur noch wissen, wies weitergeht. Ich spiel FF8 auch immer mal wieder durch. Allerdings ist das Kampfsystem echt nicht so das Wahre...FF9 fand ich beim ersten Durchspielen richtig schlecht. Die Kämpfe sind im Grunde genommen eine Adaption der früheren Spiele, da war kaum was Neues dabei. Die Geschichte gefiel mir zuerst überhaupt nicht, weil alles so kindisch war. Am Ende des Spiels war ich richtig enttäuscht. Zwei, drei Jahre später hab ich das Spiel nochmal durchgespielt und ich fands fantastisch. Wenn man sich bewusst ist, dass das alles so märchenmässig ist, ist das Spiel eigentlich recht lustig 
Was mir an FF10 gefällt ist, dass man die Charakter recht gut mit anständigem Aufwand maximieren kann. Die Glücks-Werte sind allerdings lächerlich und die Kämpfe gegen die schwarzen Bestia (oder wie die nochmal heissen) sind auch nicht so das Wahre. Entweder man hat "normale" Status und absolut keine Chance gegen sie oder man hat Max-Stats und dann sind sie lächerlich...
Ab FF10-2 fing dann ja das grosse Drama mit den FF-Spielen an und die wurden immer schlechter und schlechter, bis FF13, dem schlechtesten RPG, das ich überhaupt jemals gespielt hab. Da war einfach alles schlecht, das Kampfsystem, die Story, die Charakter, die grauenhafte Musik, einfach echt alles!


----------



## shadow24 (6. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. September 2013)

Die ist so einfach. 

Lands of Lore 2 hab ich auch nie durchgespielt, für damalige Verhältnisse ja ein Überflieger mit echten Schauspielern in den Zwischensequenzen und glaub 4 CDs. War ein richtig geiles Spiel, aber ich habs nicht mehr so kapiert, war glaub ich 11 und noch nicht so geil wie heute.


----------

